# talking clock



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Paddy takes his mates back to see his new flat.
After a few more beers, one of the lads asks "What is that big brass gong hanging on the wall??"
Paddy replies "its my talking clock!"
Lad asks "how does it work?"
"i'll show you" replies paddy, and he hits it full pelt with a claw hammer and a voice from next door yells

"For fucks sake you twat, its twenty to three in the morning!!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I like it


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant, :lol: :lol: :lol: 
No good if you live in a detached house though. :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Brilliant. :lol: :lol:


----------

